# Zugverlegung RockShox Reverb bei Rosebikes



## T0niM0ntana (11. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,
meiner einer moechte sich dieses Jahr nen neues Bike zulegen. Da mir die Entscheidung aber nicht allzu leicht faellt (wie immer  ), habe ich mal ne Frage zur Zugverlegung der Reverb.

Rose Bikes find ich per se schon ziemlich geil, gerade auch weil die Zuege und Bremsleitungen durch den Rahmen gelegt werden. 
Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie das bei der Reverb gemacht wird, wenn ich die direkt mitbestelle?

Ich nehme doch stark an, das der Zug dann am Oberrohr entlang verlegt wird!
Wenn ja, haette da mal einer eventuell nen Bild von?
thx&greetz
Toni


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Toni,

am Oberrohr des Rahmens gibt es eine Vorbereitung für die Führung des Remotehebels. Somit kann alles sauber verbaut werden. 

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. Juli 2011)

Also wir der Zug aussen am Oberrohr entlang gelegt?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Juli 2011)

Ja, genau!


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Juli 2011)

Also die verlegung sieht noch nicht so optimal aus, da sollte ihr euch nochmal mit auseinander setzen !

Cheers
George


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. Juli 2011)

Moinmoin
danke erstmal fuer die eure Antworten.

@GeorgeP: Hast du da irgendwo mal Bilder von gesehen?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

Hier auf dem bild kann man es sehen


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Was gefällt denn bei der Verlegung nicht?

@Rose: Die Vorbereitung gibt es ab welchem Baujahr? 

Stehe vor der selben Frage, ich hatte überlegt die Leitung der Reverb über dem Dämpfer her zu legen. Wurde hier schon mit einer Kind Shock so gemacht und fand ich sehr gut. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man die Leitung nicht zu schräg unter das Rohr verlegt, senkt man die Stütze, dann würde die Leitung seitlich abstehen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. Juli 2011)

Thx fürs Bild.
Nicht gefallen würde ich nicht sagen. 
Findes halt nur schade das die "cleane" Optik durch diesen einen Zug so´n bissel gestört wird


----------



## OJMad (13. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine Lösung
Ganz optimal find ich die allerdings auch noch nicht


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

Was gefällt Dir denn daran nicht OJMad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Rose: Die Vorbereitung gibt es ab welchem Baujahr?


 
Die Vorbereitung gibt es erst seit dem Baujahr 2011!

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## OJMad (13. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir denn daran nicht OJMad?



Bei eingefahrener Stütze macht das Kabel ne ordentliche Schlaufe.
Da rubbelt sich dann auch mal der Hinterreifen dran bei ca 60% des Federwegs .


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2011)

Optisch wie technisch eher supotimal. Durch den Rahmen wäre natürlich schöner, was mich aber am meisten stört ist der Bogen von der Leitung. Berührung durch den reifen nicht ausgeschlossen. Da kann aber Rose nichts dafür. Ich für meinen Teil verzichte dann auf den Remote

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Bei eingefahrener Stütze macht das Kabel ne ordentliche Schlaufe.
> Da rubbelt sich dann auch mal der Hinterreifen dran bei ca 60% des Federwegs .



Das ist aber doch dann konstruktionsbedingt durch Rock Shox....


----------



## OJMad (13. Juli 2011)

Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass Rose schuld ist.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

Nein nein, so war das auch nicht gemeint aber dann wird es schwierig eine Lösung zu finden, unabhängig von Rahmen und Hersteller oder nicht? Ich frage weil ich wie gesagt gerade selber vor dem Problem liege und nach der besten Lösung fahnde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (13. Juli 2011)

Hoffe auch noch irgendwann auf einem Foto den "Warumbinichdanichtselbstdraufgekommen"-Effekt erleben


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

Hehehe...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (16. Juli 2011)

Werd am 30. mal nach Rose düsen und mir das mal in "echt" angucken...vorrausgesetzt die haben ein Bike mit der Reverb da 

Muss ja mal das ein oder andere probefahren


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe im Katalog heute Morgen etwas interessantes gesehen: Reverb mit Fernbedienung rechts. Da kommt die Leitung ja von der linken Seite. Auf dem Bild war die Führung so, dass die Leitung links neben der Sattelstange unter die Umlenkhebel gelegt war, über dem Dämpfer um dann links vom Steuerrohr in einem schönen Bogen zur rechten Seite des Lenkers ging.

Das hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## OJMad (17. Juli 2011)

Kannst Du bitte die Seite im Katalog mal sagen?


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Hab was besseres gemacht:





Ist das 100% Wunschbike auf Seite 40 / 41 im 2011er Hauptkatalog


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2011)

so jetzt bekomme ich so langsam ne idee, die leitung jetzt noch zwischen der umlenkung durchlegen. Dann einen weiteren kabelbinder mit leitungsführung hinter der umlenkung( richtung sattelrohr) und dann noch eine am sattelrohr, zur leitungsführung senkrecht montieren.

Hoffe das war jetzt verständlich 

Cheers 
George


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du das fertig hast, hätte ich Interesse an einem Erfahrungsbericht und ein paar Bildern. Wo nimmt man diese Kabelbinder mit Zugführung eigentlich her?


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2011)

MiK

das wird aber dauern, mein Bike kommt erst mitte august ...

Ich mach mir aber halt jetzt schon gedanke wie man gewisse dinge lösen kann 

Diese kabelbinder zugverlegungten bekommst hier z.b.

Cheers 
George


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Joah, kein Ding, ich werde in 1,5 Wochen eh operiert, da is dann auch erst einmal nix mit radeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Boah, der Versand ist ja mal frech.... Ist mir grad erst aufgefallen


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Joah, kein Ding, ich werde in 1,5 Wochen eh operiert, da is dann auch erst einmal nix mit radeln..


 

Ach op, ich auch am Do. Hab so nen nagel in meinem schlüßelbein und der kommt endlich raus 

ich hatte 9 wochen kein bike mehr angefasst .....


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

30.06.2010, einen Tag vorm 30. Geburtstag bin ich in Winterberg auf der Freeride Strecke von der letzten Rampe senkrecht im Boden eingeschlagen. Das rechte Handgelenk war in Cornflakes zertrümmert. 3/4 Jahr ohne Bike und übernächste Woche kommen endlich die Platten und Schrauben raus.


----------



## OJMad (17. Juli 2011)

Na gut. So hab ichs ja quasi.
Vielleicht probier ichs tatsächlich auch mal die Führung am Sitzrohr komplett wegzulassen.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> 30.06.2010, einen Tag vorm 30. Geburtstag bin ich in Winterberg auf der Freeride Strecke von der letzten Rampe senkrecht im Boden eingeschlagen. Das rechte Handgelenk war in Cornflakes zertrümmert. 3/4 Jahr ohne Bike und übernächste Woche kommen endlich die Platten und Schrauben raus.


 

Hab das röntgenbild von deiner hand gesehen, autsch sach ich da nur.
Ich hab mich bei fast 50Km/h über den lenker abgerollt. Hab ne senke übersehen und dann stand der lenker quer.
3 Tage nach meinem 45 geburstag.



OJMad schrieb:


> Na gut. So hab ichs ja quasi.
> Vielleicht probier ichs tatsächlich auch mal die Führung am Sitzrohr komplett wegzulassen.


 
Jep versuch mal ...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hab das röntgenbild von deiner hand gesehen, autsch sach ich da nur.
> Ich hab mich bei fast 50Km/h über den lenker abgerollt. Hab ne senke übersehen und dann stand der lenker quer.
> 3 Tage nach meinem 45 geburstag.



Ouuuh, nicht cool... Und dabei ist "nur" das Schlüsselbein kaputt gegangen?


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ouuuh, nicht cool... Und dabei ist "nur" das Schlüsselbein kaputt gegangen?


 

Die rechte hand hat auch nochwas abbekommen, handgelenk gestaucht sowie den rechten daumen. Kleine abspliterung auf dem handrücken.

Und die linke seite war blaulila 

Viel schlimmer ist meine "kopfblockade" !


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Aaach, das wird schon wieder..


----------



## Schwobenflyer (18. Juli 2011)

Kann man die Leitung der Reverb kürzen? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Have a look at this: Klick


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2011)

danach hab ich auch gesucht 

Thx


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Soooo, ich habe mal etwas ausprobiert. Als ich mir heute die Verlegung aus dem Katalog angesehen habe, hat mir das alles nicht gefallen. Die Schlaufe zum HR ist blöd, das Ding links am Umlenkhebel vorbei legen, um es dann in einem scharfen Radius über dem Dämpfer zu verlegen hat mir auch nicht gefallen. 1.) Bilden sich blöde Schlaufen und 2.) muss man jedes Mal, wenn man die Sattelstütze gegen eine Normale tauschen möchte (bei mir z.B. Bikeparkbesuch) die Remotefernbedienung abbauen.

Also habe ich mir überlegt, ob man die Länge der Leitung nicht nutzen kann aber seht selber:















​
Folgende Ideen an den nummerierten Stellen:

1.) Neoprenüberzug über die Sattelklemme zum Verhindern von Leitungsabrieb oder -riss
2.) Evtl. an dieser Stelle eine weitere Leitungsführung anbringen
3.) Leitungsführung von Rock Shox (wird mit der Reverb mitgeliefert), diese ggf. niedriger, hiermit kann man die Schlaufenbildung beeinflussen
4., 5. und 6.) Leitungsfixierung z.B. hier mit: Xtreme Leitungshalter Stick On Pro 

Wie ich finde, schlägt man gleich mehrerer Fliegen mit einer Klappe, man muss die Leitung nicht kürzen, man kann die Stütze relativ einfach wieder abbauen ohne die Fernbedienung abzubauen und die sich bildende Schlaufe ist klein und an einer Stelle wo sie nicht stört.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

LG
MIK


----------



## OJMad (18. Juli 2011)

Äääähm! 
Nope!

Sorry, aber das gefällt mir optisch überhaupt nicht.
Abgesehen davon war die Leitung bei mir schon zu kurz für diese Verlegung.
Kommt der Reifen da unten nicht auch an die Leitung wenn er voll einfedert?


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

*schnief* 

Ich werde es mal so fahren, mal gucken wie es funzt. Optisch vielleicht nicht der Burner aber könnte auch schlimmer sein.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2011)

Find deine grundidee gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn die leitung anstatt mit kabelbinder mit genieteten/geklebten zugführungen fixiert wird sieht das am ende sogar gut aus. 
Desweiteren auch sehr positiv, das die leitung jetzt nicht mehr so einen großen bogen unterhalb des sattels macht. Sondern nun einen kleinen radius im tretlagerbereich.
Ob die leitung den beschuß durch steine auf dauer aushält steht auf nem anderen blatt pappier. Mit einen stück schlauch, als schutz der leitung, könnte man aber abhilfe schaffen.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP... natürlich kommen diese ätzenden Kabelbinder noch weg und werden gegen die verlinkten Halter ausgetauscht. Als wenn ich so durch die Gegend fahren würde.  Wollte nur bevor ich die Halter verklebe testen, wie es am besten geht...


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> GeorgeP... natürlich kommen diese ätzenden Kabelbinder noch weg und werden gegen die verlinkten Halter ausgetauscht. Als wenn ich so durch die Gegend fahren würde.  Wollte nur bevor ich die Halter verklebe testen, wie es am besten geht...


 



Ich bin auf das ergebniss gespannt !

Sobald ich mein bike hab tüftel ich auch was rum, da kommt mir doch schon wieder eine idee.
Am unterrohr entlang bis zur sattelstütze, dann aber nicht sofort nach oben sondern erst ein stück nach unten. Damit sich der bogen weiterhin unten bildet.
Hoffe das kam verständlich rüber ...


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Yepp, finde ich auch cool, allerdings ist mir wie gesagt wichtig, dass ich das Ding auch mal abbauen kann, um eine normale Sattelstütze zu verwenden.


----------



## OJMad (18. Juli 2011)

Kein großer Unterschied


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Unterschied wozu? Kannst Du noch eine Detailaufnahme für die Verlegung am Umlenkhebel machen?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Juli 2011)

OJMad, wenn du jetzt mal zusätzlich nen kabelbinder am sattelrohr fest machst, in dem kleinen dreieck, dann sollte die leitung den bogen erst später unten machen und auch enger.
So könnt ich mir das ganze gut vorstellen. 
Ich werd mir doch die Reverb holen, kann ja nicht so schwer sein die leitung vernüpftig zu verlegen 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (19. Juli 2011)

Aber dann schleift die Leitung am Dämpfer, wenn das Bike einfedert...


----------



## OJMad (19. Juli 2011)

Also am Übergang von Weiß zu Orange ist am Oberrohr ein Kabelbinder angebracht. Insofern geht die Führung da nicht runter.

Mit der Führung im Dreieck hatte ich schon.
Dann bildet sich die Schlaufe über dieser Führung.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Bild Mad. Hab hier noch was im Porn-Thread gefunden, auch interessant:


----------



## OJMad (19. Juli 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber obs die Leitung ewig mitmacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. Juli 2011)

Die wickeltechnik ist auch nicht schlecht, jetzt muß nur noch eine führung ans oberrohr damit die leitung nicht am dämpfe anliegt.


----------



## OJMad (19. Juli 2011)

Hab ich doch.
Der Dämpfer kann sich frei bewegen.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Juli 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hab ich doch.
> Der Dämpfer kann sich frei bewegen.


 
Auf dem letzten bild sieht das aber so aus als obs aufliegt ...

Also ich finde diese wickelidee immer besser


----------



## OJMad (19. Juli 2011)

Liegt zwar an, aber ich habe wenig Bedenken, dass das die Haltbarkeit oder Funktion beeinträchtigen könnte.
Naja. Werds jetzt erst mal so lassen.
Schau mer mal


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juli 2011)

So sieht es final aus:







​
Was recht cool ist, die Leitung ist durch die Klipse noch locker und kann sich bewegen, sollte man stürzen und der Lenker umschlagen, dann hat die Leitung noch Spiel.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juli 2011)

P.S.: gerade gesehen, in den Baujahren nach meinem wurde ja die Zugverlegung geändert.  Bei mir kommen über dem Dämpfer Bremsleitung und Schaltzug raus. Diese liegen beim Federn auf dem Dämpfer und erzeugen ein penetrantes, hochfrequentes Quietschen.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2011)

Sieht klasse aus Mik und ist auch technisch sehr gut. Zumahl du ja deine stütze öffters umbaust.

So jetzt warte ich nur noch auf 2 dinge, meine op morgen und mein Bike 

Das leben ist schön ....

Cheers
George


----------



## OJMad (21. Dezember 2011)

So. Ich belebe den Thread mal wieder.
Hatte irgendjemand nen Geistesblitz?

Am besten außen am Oberrohr lang, da ich nicht jedes mal den Dämpfer ausbauen will, wenn ich in den Bikepark fahre (Schlepplift).


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

So wie auf meinen Bildern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (22. Dezember 2011)

Dafür ist meine Leitung zu kurz bzw. der Rahmen zu groß.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du die Leitung schon gekürzt?


----------



## OJMad (22. Dezember 2011)

Ne.Die Stütze wurde so von Rose geliefert.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Hm, okay, dann 11 Euro investieren und am Unterrohr verlegen: Leitungs Kit


----------



## MettiMett (28. Januar 2012)

So meine ist heute gekommen und dann habe ich sie mal eingebaut. Habe mich nun doch für die Variante am Oberrohr entschieden.


----------



## altamann (29. Januar 2012)

@MettiMett
Hatte zuerst meine Zugverlegung wie bei dir gewählt. Gab aber zuviel Spannung auf dem Zug, und die Halter für den Zug sind immer abgefallen. Habe den Zug jetzt diagonal zum Oberrohr verlegt, nimm die Spannung etwas raus und die Zughalter halten bis jetzt.
Nur als Tipp, falls du ähnliche Probleme bekommst.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

Jo Danke. Das mit der Spannung stimmt wohl. Habe 2 Punkte gewählt an denen die Spannung nicht ganz so hoch ist.
Mal sehen ob es hält.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo Danke. Das mit der Spannung stimmt wohl. Habe 2 Punkte gewählt an denen die Spannung nicht ganz so hoch ist.
> Mal sehen ob es hält.


 
Wie ich sehe hast du die leitung genauso verlegt wie ich das auch gemacht habe, mit den 2 zusätzlichen befestigungen !

Hält bei mir schon seit 761 Km und wird aucvh so noch länger halten


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> @MettiMett
> Hatte zuerst meine Zugverlegung wie bei dir gewählt. Gab aber zuviel Spannung auf dem Zug, und die Halter für den Zug sind immer abgefallen. Habe den Zug jetzt diagonal zum Oberrohr verlegt, nimm die Spannung etwas raus und die Zughalter halten bis jetzt.
> Nur als Tipp, falls du ähnliche Probleme bekommst.
> Gruß Altamann


 
Du hast ja auch eine seilzugbetätigung, die reverb ist hydraulisch und hat damit keinerlei probleme 

Kleiner tipp für deine stütze, mach einen schutz vor den halter wo der zug eingehangen wird. Der verklemmt sich bei dreckbeschuss recht schnell !

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe hast du die leitung genauso verlegt wie ich das auch gemacht habe, mit den 2 zusätzlichen befestigungen !
> 
> Hält bei mir schon seit 761 Km und wird aucvh so noch länger halten



Ja fand diese Variente am besten. Habe an zwei Punkten am Oberrohr allerdings Klebehalter dran gemacht. Hoffe, dass diese lang am Rahmen kleben bleiben.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ja fand diese Variente am besten. Habe an zwei Punkten am Oberrohr allerdings Klebehalter dran gemacht. Hoffe, dass diese lang am Rahmen kleben bleiben.


 

Ich habe kabelbinder zum öffnen dran, gibt es orginal von SRAM guckst du hier


----------



## altamann (30. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch eine seilzugbetätigung, die reverb ist hydraulisch und hat damit keinerlei probleme
> 
> Kleiner tipp für deine stütze, mach einen schutz vor den halter wo der zug eingehangen wird. Der verklemmt sich bei dreckbeschuss recht schnell !
> 
> ...


Danke
Hast du noch einen Tipp für Minusgrade, da gefriert mir der Zug häufig ein?


----------

